# instalar distro desde otra distro sin usar dc's...

## pepebotella

hola...en vista de que son unos hachas les consulto si puedo instalar desde una distro otra distro en otra particion(no quiero volver a gastar en dc's) estas son las indicaciones que me dan:

```
Simply mount the cd . Then mount the file /media/cdrom/X/X/mnt/test2 -o loop -t squashfs  . You will see the content of the installation CD in /mnt/test2 . You can use another mount point of course as well.
```

donde'X' es la distro...

siento molestar pero se que me puden tirar cable...salu2!

----------

## Coghan

Si ya tienes un sistema GNU/Linux funcionando no necesitas ningún cd, ni siquiera montarlo virtualmente. Simplemente desde la consola de tu distro y continua con la guía oficial Gentoo saltándote los primeros pasos, si ya tienes la partición o particiones para instalar Gentoo puedes continuar con el capitulo 5.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=5

----------

## 01allein

Yo utilice Ubuntu para la instalacion, pero tienes que tener en cuenta que tipo de arquitectura vas a utilizar.

----------

## pepebotella

disculpen pero no es exactamente gentoo la distro a instalar...es que no doy con estas indicaciones(primera vez en hacer una instalacion de este tipo):

```
Simply mount the cd . Then mount the file /media/cdrom/YOPER/YOPER/mnt/test2 -o loop -t squashfs  . You will see the content of the installation CD in /mnt/test2 . You can use another mount point of course as well.
```

por desgracia el foro yoper no es exactamente de lo mas comunicativo...

----------

## Coghan

No conozco ese foro Yoper que comentas, no te aconsejo que te guíes por nada que no sea la documentación oficial para empezar y aprender Gentoo. 

Para saber que manual seguir dependerá de tu arquitectura de hardware ( lo más común x86 y amd64 ), elige el tuyo aquí:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/index.xml

Gentoo se puede instalar desde un liveCD (el minimal es el recomendado) o desde cualquier sistema linux que ya tengas instalado. Básicamente solo necesitas algún sistema cargado en memoria que pueda acceder a tu disco duro y a Internet. Estás intentando montar de manera virtual un CD desde una sistema linux ya instalado, esto es redundante y no es necesario. En el CD no hay paquetes que se descargen al disco duro en tu instalación como lo harían otras distribuciones, este solo está para poder tener un sistema en memoria. Los paquetes a instalar se descargan todos desde los servidores mirror de Gentoo según vas avanzando con el manual.

Ármate de paciencia y lee el handbook con calma siguiendo los pasos uno a uno. Como ya te dije, si partes de un sistema ya instalado pasa directamente a particionado de discos y continua desde ahí.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Acabo de googlear al respecto y parece ser que el Yoper ese es una distribucion de linux: http://www.yoper.com/

Debe ser que pepebotella se dispone a instalar eso y no puede, si no entiendo mal. De todas formas, mejor preguntar en el foro correspondiente, no?  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Coghan

¡Ahhhh!, vale, lo que necesita @pepebotella es instalar la Yoper esa desde su Gentoo. 

Creo que el documento que buscas es este:

http://www.yoper.com/wiki/index.php/Installing_Yoper_from_a_Hard_disk_%28YOPER_3%29

Como te dice @Inodoro_Pereyra mejor sigue la documentación de esa distro.

----------

## esteban_conde

A mi me parece que lo que no sabe es crear particiones, sistemas de archivos, chroot etc.

Si es ese al caso (me lo parece por las preguntas aparentemente sin sentido que hace) deberia decirlo y entre todos le orientariamos.

----------

## Coghan

Pues si consiguió instalar Gentoo, algo debió aprender sobre esto en el proceso.   :Confused: 

----------

## pepebotella

gente de verdad que TODOS  son unos buena onda al tirarme cable no siendo la distro a instalar...acabo de 'descubrir'  :Razz:   q 

```
To do that you need to have recent kernel with SQUASHFS 4.0 support. Any kernel >= 2.6.29 should have this.

Simply mount the cd . Then mount the file /media/cdrom/YOPER/YOPER /mnt/test2 -o loop -t squashfs  . You will see the content of the installation CD in /mnt/test2 . You can use another mount point of course as well.
```

necesito instalar el paquete squashfs-tools en primera instancia o sino no se hace nada...

solo necesito me aclaren esto de  simply mount the cd entonces monta el archivo /media/cdrom/YOPER/YOPER /mnt/test2 -o loop -t squashfs -eso es todo-

lo que esta en code es lo que el desarrollador de yoper me indica a seguir para hacer lo que requeri(recuerden instalar sin tener q usar cd)

@Coghan: bro te agradezco esa documentacion pero pertenece a la yoper vieja por decirlo de algun modo...  :Wink: 

@Inodoro_Pereyra: como dije por ahi: 'por desgracia el foro yoper no es exactamente de lo mas comunicativo'...  :Rolling Eyes: 

en todo caso es un previo entrenamiento a la distro meta: GENTOO of course!  :Laughing: 

p.d. si ven que les quito tiempo...pues ni modo... de verdad que este foro -como dicen en la red- es lo maximo!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Pues si consiguió instalar Gentoo, algo debió aprender sobre esto en el proceso. 

 

Puede que si pero con lo que voy leyendo me parece que no.

 *pepebotella wrote:*   

> en todo caso es un previo entrenamiento a la distro meta: GENTOO of course! 

 

Y creo que para instalar la mayor parte de las distros tipo Ubuntu (Tenia razón Inodoro_Perira con: can`t install debian) no hace falta saber mucho de particiones y demás.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Pepebotella, si no entiendo mal, esto es lo que te están indicando que hagas:

Inserta el cd de instalación de Yoper en la unidad y montalo en un directorio cualquiera. (te sugieren /media/cdrom):

```
mount /dev/<aqui_tu_cdrom> /media/cdrom
```

O bien, monta el archivo .ISO que contiene el cd de instalación de yoper en dicho directorio:

```
mount -t iso9660 -o loop /<ruta_al>/<archivo.iso> /media/cdrom
```

El CD de instalación o el .ISO debe contener dentro el famoso archivo YOPER, dentro de un directorio de nombre YOPER y comprimido con squashfs, y eso es lo que te dicen a continuación, que montes ese archivo en /mnt/test2 o cualquier otra ubicación alternativa.

Desconozco como sigue el asunto a continuación.

Salud!

----------

